# Powdercoating in Portland



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

can anyone recommend a good powdercoater? Want a simple color and dont want to spend much


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

I had Classact off of Johnson Creek do an aluminum frame for me two years ago, and the work was excellent. Reasonably quick, and I think I paid about $100. They also painted carbon bikes that were used by the US team in the '08 Olympics. If I ever have need to get a frame powder coated, these would be my go to guys. 

I've heard good things about Brooker on Powell, but I have no first hand experience with them.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

I took a steel frame to Brooker a few years ago. They did a great job. Have about 40 colors to choose from. I also brought in the wrong fork originally...they coated the correct fork for free a few weeks later free of charge, even though I was willing to pay for my own stupidity.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My Portland built custom went to Spectrum Powderworks. Two colors with metal flake.


----------

